# 4th order bandpass enclosure in g-body



## Swede (Apr 16, 2011)

In sweden (yes im swedish and spell like a carrot) we built 4th order bandpass with the port in the rear deck or sealed/vented enclosure with the speaker/port frontwards towards the skisack hole in sedan:s car but every g-body on american forum have a vented or sealed enclosure with the subwoofer backwards  

Are G-bodys very bad sealed between the trunk and coupe? or why do everybody have the subwoofer to the back?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

better bass it takes bass 2 to 3 feet to develop so facin them towards the back gives you a better sound...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

The problem with the sup/port forward and sealed from the trunk is taht most people just don't want to fuck with it. That and it would make it hard for people at shows to see all the deebees they get from awesome W2's!!


----------



## Swede (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

the reason why they fire the subs towards the back or face them up is because they either have a sealed or ported box,and g-bodies sound the best with subs firing back unless its a 4th order bandpass....


i do alot of 4th order badnpass setups with ports on the deck or arm rest slot through rear seat.....4th orders in miami are very popular you can have 4 15s mmats in a 4th order in a donk (71-76 for you dumbfuks) and have alot of pressure and hardly no rattle at all...same for g-bodies escalades and mini suvs you can do a 4th order bandpass on any of them,gotta have the right power and subs for it to sound correct and be effecient


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

both escalades done by illusions audio,both have 4th orders


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> the reason why they fire the subs towards the back or face them up is because they either have a sealed or ported box,and g-bodies sound the best with subs firing back unless its a 4th order bandpass....
> 
> 
> i do alot of 4th order badnpass setups with ports on the deck or arm rest slot through rear seat.....4th orders in miami are very popular you can have 4 15s mmats in a 4th order in a donk (71-76 for you dumbfuks) and have alot of pressure and hardly no rattle at all...same for g-bodies escalades and mini suvs you can do a 4th order bandpass on any of them,gotta have the right power and subs for it to sound correct and be effecient


only in the south home slice

most people who build LOWRIDERS for some reason don't care about really pounding or their shit really sounding good. They just want bump and bling...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

Airborne said:


> only in the south home slice
> 
> most people who build LOWRIDERS for some reason don't care about really pounding or their shit really sounding good. They just want bump and bling...


lowriders dont care about sounds and its a shame.i will have quality sounds in all my cars..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Airborne said:


> only in the south home slice
> 
> most people who build LOWRIDERS for some reason don't care about really pounding or their shit really sounding good. They just want bump and bling...





DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> lowriders dont care about sounds and its a shame.i will have quality sounds in all my cars..


Thats a very broad statement. My ride lays low and pounds out the sounds.:facepalm:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

OUTHOPU said:


> Thats a very broad statement. My ride lays low and pounds out the sounds.:facepalm:


and you can count on one hand how many guys actually build systems that sound and look good..besides setiin a box in the trunk??!or just throwing flea market shit in there..:uh:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

Airborne said:


> only in the south home slice
> 
> most people who build LOWRIDERS for some reason don't care about really pounding or their shit really sounding good. They just want bump and bling...


sometimes i understand in classics to keep that Og type of look but atleast some decent sound and staging,staging is always almost left out 



DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> lowriders dont care about sounds and its a shame.i will have quality sounds in all my cars..


ive seen a couple with some serious tunes but thats it,i also got to have sound,i need my music



OUTHOPU said:


> Thats a very broad statement. My ride lays low and pounds out the sounds.:facepalm:


yes sir but you are an exception,


hopefully little by little it will catch on because i hate to see top notch pieces of art with crap electronics


----------

